# Termine 2010



## Lenin (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Gibt es schon einen Terminkalender für 2010 (UCI & BDR)??
Kann es jemand hier posten oder 'nen Link geben?

Danke!


----------



## hib (13. Oktober 2009)

Suchfunktion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (13. Oktober 2009)

feststellen, dass dies das trial-unterforum ist und somit oben genannten termine vollkommen fehl am platz sind dürfte auch nicht alzu schwierig sein...

Das einzigste, was ich gefunden hab: http://uec-federation.eu/calendar/european_championships_in_2010_2011_2012-s142.html

Den 10.+11. Juli kannst du also schonmal Urlaub einreichen (sofern es genügend Sponsoren gibt...)

da trial ja (vermutlich) mit der mtb-wm stattfindet:
31.08 - 05.09 2010 Mont-Saint-Anne in Canada
vom hören sagen glaube ich zu wissen, dass die WM 2011 in der Schweiz ist.

Die regionalen Veranstaltungen werden meist im Dezember bekanntgegeben, doch je eher ein Termin steht desto warscheinlicher ist eine Verschiebung ...

und wenn Elmar die Termine hat wird er´s sicher sofort bekanntgeben


----------



## Lenin (13. Oktober 2009)

danke! naja, noch nicht viel...

wegen 10.+11. Juli weiss ich schon von Willi bescheid 
versuche auf jeden Fall da zu sein!


----------



## NOS-Trial (18. November 2009)

INTERNATIONALE TERMINE DA!!! (ka ob die schon 100%ig sind)







10.06.2010 13.06.2010 BalatonBikeFest-TrialsEurpean Cup Balatonfüred HUN

26.06.2010 27.06.2010 UCI Trials World Cup Biella ITA

02.07.2010 04.07.2010 European Trials Championships Melsungen GER

10.07.2010 11.07.2010 UCI Trials World Cup Serre Chevalier FRA

31.07.2010 01.08.2010 UCI Trials World Cup Antwerp BEL

07.08.2010 08.08.2010 UCI Trials World Cup St François Longchamp FRA

31.08.2010 05.09.2010 UCI Trials World Championships Mont St. Anne CAN


----------



## trialelmi (25. November 2009)

ich habe die offiziellen bei mir auf der seite. hier die pdf für euch.


----------



## Lenin (29. November 2009)

super! danke!
melsungen hat sich nach vorne geschoben?


----------



## trialelmi (4. Dezember 2009)

Lenin schrieb:


> super! danke!
> melsungen hat sich nach vorne geschoben?


also meine termine sind offizieller art.


----------



## trialelmi (13. Dezember 2009)

Die ODM Termine sind auch  bei mir komplett online.


----------



## montykai (13. Dezember 2009)

DM 20" isch in münstertal am 19-20 juni und 26" DM isch in idstein  12-13 juni


----------



## montykai (20. Januar 2010)

Termine 2010

!Achtung rot geschriebene Termine noch nicht vollständig geklärt wann und ob sie stattfinden!! Bodenseetermine stehen noch nicht fest.

3. März        Int. Dual Trial     Bremen
20 u.21.März         DMV-Lehrgang    Münstertal


evtl. 11.April        Frühjahrstraining    Tübingen
evtl. 18.April        Frühjahrstraining    Tübingen
evtl. 17.April         Kreismeisterschaft    Schatthausen
evtl. 18.April        SDM            Schatthausen
24.u.25.April        SDM            Hornberg


evtl. 8. Mai        SDM            Sulz am Eck
9. Mai         SDM            Sulz am Eck
13. Mai        SDM            Ölbronn
15. u.16.Mai        Int. Dual Trial        Heubach
21. u.22.Mai        WC            Ripoll Spanien
28. u.29 Mai         Kader Lehrgang A,B,C


5. u.6. Juni         DM 26        Idstein
10.-13.Juni        Europa Cup        Balatonfüred Ungarn
13. Juni        Kreismeisterschaft    Eberstadt
19. u.20.Juni        DM 20        Münstertal
26. u.27.Juni        WC            Biella Italien


3. u.4. Juli        EM            Melsungen
10. u.11.Juli        WC            Cheratier Frankreich
17. u.18.Juli        WJS Lehrgang    Schatthausen
24. u.25.Juli        WJS            Krakau Polen


31.7. u.1.August    WC            Antwerp Belgien    
7. u. 8. August        WC            St.Francois Longchamp Frankreich
31.8-5.September    WM            Mount St.Anne Kananda

12.September        SDM            Dossenheim


evt.9.Oktober        SDM            Tübingen
10. Oktober        SDM            Tübingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty221pro (23. Januar 2010)

hi,
was bedeutet:   Int. Dual Trial     Bremen
                      -ndm wie 2009
Mfg. Monty221pro


----------



## MONTYFREAK (23. Januar 2010)

Das bedeutet das das Int. Dual Trial Bremen eine eigener Wettbewerb ist!
Dieses Jahr dort leider keine NDM aber halt das Dual Trial!
http://www.c5656.s2.gopw.de/Homepage 2010/Ausschreibungen/Dual_Bremen10english.pdf
ist das englische!!!
mfg Montyfreak


----------



## soenke.s1 (23. Januar 2010)

hi,
hier hab ich mal die hessischen trial-termine ...
in der anlage!!!


gruß Pupsi


----------



## trialelmi (31. Januar 2010)

so alle Termine sind nun fertig. wie immer bei mir zu finden.


----------



## trialelmi (16. Februar 2010)

als letztes sind jetzt die NDM termine auch endlich da. also man sieht sich auf´m trial dann mal.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Februar 2010)

will ja keine erbsen zählen, aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass der worldcup in ripoll nicht aufgelistet ist......

sonst danke für die termine, hab mir gleich die richtigen rausgeschrieben....

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (25. Februar 2010)

fixed


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Februar 2010)

als Ergänzung...

WorldCup in Biella scheint nur Fr+Sa zu sein.

http://www.biellabikefestival.it/2010/it/programma-biella-bike-festival-2010.htm

VENERDÌ 25  Biella
Ore 10.00/19.00 Qualifiche Coppa del Mondo Trial 

SABATO 26 Biella
Ore 10.00/19.00 Qualifiche e semifinali Coppa del Mondo Trial
Ore 19.00/20.30 Finali Coppa del Mondo Trial Open Donne
Ore 20.30/23.30 Finali Coppa del Mondo Trial 20- 26


----------



## trialelmi (23. März 2010)

so ich habe einige neue Termine und Terminverschiebungen aktualisiert. Wie immer auf meiner kleinen nicht offiziellen bescheidenen Seite.!!!


----------



## trialelmi (6. Mai 2010)

ACHTUNG Dualtrial Heubach am 15.-16.5.2010 ist abgesagt wegen mangelndem Interesse!!! wie auch Bremen schon vorher...


----------



## trialelmi (7. Mai 2010)

Ausschreibung MTB DM Idstein ist online.


> Bei der Gelegenheit nochmals der Hinweis auf das neue Online-Anmeldeverfahren. Dokument hierzu ebenfalls in der Anlage, bitte nur noch dieses Formular verwenden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Auschreibung UEC European Championships Melsungen online.


----------



## MisterLimelight (18. Mai 2010)

Am 30.5. ist Hessencup in Stadtallendorf. 
Warum man hin sollte:
- Es wird von Gernot Menke organisiert. DEM Gernot Menke, der das erste reine Fahrradtrial vor nunmehr 36 Jahren ausgetragen hat.
- Es ist nicht auf dem Gelände sondern in der City.
- Die City dürfte gut gefüllt sein. Schließlich ist die Veranstaltung in den Hessentag integriert, wo mehrere hunderttausend Besucher zu erwarten sind. http://www.hessentag2010.de/index.phtml?mNavID=1728.2&La=1
- Man braucht keine Lizenz
- Startgeld beträgt 3.

Leider kann ich keinen Link zur Ausschreibung geben. Fakt ist das man früh kommen sollte um genügend Zeit dem Parkvorgang widmen zu können. Ich hoffe keine Falschangaben gemacht zu haben.
Grüße,
Björn


----------



## trialelmi (18. Mai 2010)

hier ist die ausschreibung dazu. ^^ http://www.trialsport-mittelhessen.de/data/AusschreibungStadtallendorf2010.pdf


----------



## florianwagner (11. Juni 2010)

hi,
hat jemand informationen zur kreismeisterschaft in eberstadt jetzt am sonntag? welche spuren gibts da und wann geht das los?


----------



## MisterLimelight (6. Oktober 2010)

K-124days 2011 !!
Pour l'édition 2011, les K-124Days se dérouleront à la Tour de Scay,
le 23, 24 et 25 avril 2011 (Week-end de Pâques).

Plus d'infos soon...


----------



## trialelmi (6. Oktober 2010)

einen 2011 èr termin in einen 2010`er tread zu packen sinnvoll..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

